# Golf scoring and recording



## juniper622 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've put together a golf scoring and recording system in Excel. It automatically calculates total, nett, stableford, holes won etc. Importantly (I think) it works for every course by simply adjusting the par and stroke index. I'd appreciate comments on its usefulness etc. Have a look and download if required at www.junipergreen.net  It's my small contribution to golf.


----------



## juniper622 (Nov 5, 2004)

PS. It's set up for classic Stableford (i.e. the British version) as opposed to the other version that uses negative scores.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 5, 2004)

Why do you make it dependant upon the user having MS Template Wizard installed?


----------



## juniper622 (Nov 6, 2004)

My own particular need was to be able to record personal scores over a season and also run an office competition. Have you a suggestion about this?


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 6, 2004)

If it's for your use only, then it doesn't really matter.

If it is for use by others, I would suggest that you do not make it dependant upon the user having Template Wizard installed.


----------



## juniper622 (Nov 7, 2004)

Why should that be an issue. It's a fairly widely used and useful part of Excel. To keep a record of scores what would you suggest as an alternative?


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, I can't use your golf thing because I don't have Template Wizard and you don't give any instructions in your golf thing on how to get Template Wizard.

Is that not an issue?

Post your code, and perhaps I'll take the time to suggest some amendments.

You are the one requesting comments on its usefulness, are you not?

Perhaps you would prefer me to say that your golf thing is a wonderfully useful piece of work - or certainly would be if I were not such a ***** by failing to have Template Wizard on my computer.

Perhaps you should add a message box to your code that advises users like me not to be such ****** and get Template Wizard installed so that they can use your wonderful golf score card.

_Edited by Von Pookie_


----------



## juniper622 (Nov 7, 2004)

I have amended the instructions to indicate how to load the Template Wizard Add-in. The comment on that point was at least useful. It was totally unnecessary though to resort to offensive language.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 7, 2004)

Attempts to open Scorecard now produce the message :-

The document is corrupt and cannot be opened.

Attempts at repair produce :-

Damage to the file was so extensive that repairs were not possible. Excel attempted to recover your formulas and values, but some data may have been lost or corrupted.


And how quaint that you consider such a widely used and useful word to be offensive. I should have used "******" - which so far has been an acceptable word on this forum - instead of the *****ly word I actually used. (I hope that "*****ly" is acceptable.)


----------



## juniper622 (Nov 8, 2004)

For other users (if you can manage to ignore Mr Bop's unhelpful remarks) you should now be able to download OK and will also find additional instructions.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 8, 2004)

juniper622 said:
			
		

> ... (if you can manage to ignore Mr Bop's unhelpful remarks) ...


    



			
				Sonny Bop said:
			
		

> ... And how quaint that you consider such a widely used and useful word to be offensive. I should have used "******" - which so far has been an acceptable word on this forum - instead of the ******* word I actually used. (I hope that "*******" is acceptable.)


Should it matter how useful and/or widely used a word is?   :wink: 

Please do not reply to this post.  I approve this message.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 8, 2004)

I shall repeat the remark that the OP considers unhelpful. 

There is no reason to make this sort of thing dependant on the existence of Template Wizard in the user's computer and it is a poor decision to do so.

Well planned, user-friendly projects should not require users to install additional software unnecessarily - they should be "turn-key" when possible (as in this case).
(The OP might find this useful : http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.asp?ID=3569 )

I suppose I'm wasting my time since the OP, having asked for comments, does not appear prepared to accept a valid criticism and make changes to his golf thing.

If the OP is determined not to eliminate the need for Template Wizard, then I suggest that if it does not exist in a user's computer, all that should open is a message box that advises it needs to be installed to use Scorecard, and to explain how to do that.

At present, Scorecard gets opened in an unusable format and the instruction on installing is not highlighted and is mixed in with a bunch of other instructions on using Scorecard/Database (which can't be used anyway until Template Wizard is installed). Users should not have to read through these instructions in order to discover the only instruction that is relevant. 

I have not installed Template Wizard and do not intend to, so I cannot offer any other comments (I can't open Scorecard properly without it).

_Edited by Nate: Moved paren. at the end of hyperlink_


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 8, 2004)

firefytr said:
			
		

> Should it matter how useful and/or widely used a word is?



Not necessarily. But then I was merely paraphrasing the OP's claim that Template Wizard is "fairly widely used and useful".

I wonder what information he has to support this claim?


----------



## just_jon (Nov 8, 2004)

Sonny Bop said:
			
		

> {snip}, so I cannot offer any other comments (I can't open Scorecard properly without it).



Then, 




			
				Sonny Bop said:
			
		

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by firefytr:
> 
> Should it matter how useful and/or widely used a word is?
> ...




Do not.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 9, 2004)

To just_jon

I'm sorry, smart-****. I should have checked with you first before posting again to make sure it was OK with you.

Unlike you, I've actually been attempting to post some constructive comments to the OP.


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 9, 2004)

Being helpful and posting constructive criticism is one thing. The use of completely unnecessary language within that constructive criticism sends a completely different message, however.


----------



## juniper622 (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't agree with the comments about the requirement of the Template Wizard. It's not necessary for use of the scorecard only but does make it easy for users to keep a record of scores. As for the wider use of the Template Wizard it is common in the corporate environment and used to assist many less experienced users get the best from Excel.

However, I have taken the comments constructively and added additional instructions to the scorecard and posted a note on the page about the need to use the template wizard for the database.

The download issues were related to the server. This should be resolved as I have moved the site to a different server. I would also recommend users consider Mozilla Firefox instead of Internet Explorer.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Von Pookie said:
			
		

> Being helpful and posting constructive criticism is one thing. The use of completely unnecessary language within that constructive criticism sends a completely different message, however.



It's about time you joined the real World.


----------



## NateO (Nov 9, 2004)

This forum is hosted with the intention of light banter/chit chat/jokes amongst members. 

Please refrain from providing psychological evaluations here Sonny Bop.


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 9, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> This forum is hosted with the intention of light banter/chit chat/jokes amongst members.
> 
> Please refrain from providing psychological evaluations here Sonny Bop.



Sorry, didn't realise that Von pookie had a monpoly on that.

By the way, I consider many of the posts you have made in the past to have contained unnecessary offensive language :-

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=88577&highlight=bollox


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 10, 2004)

juniper622 said:
			
		

> I don't agree with the comments about the requirement of the Template Wizard. It's not necessary for use of the scorecard only but does make it easy for users to keep a record of scores. As for the wider use of the Template Wizard it is common in the corporate environment and used to assist many less experienced users get the best from Excel.
> 
> However, I have taken the comments constructively and added additional instructions to the scorecard and posted a note on the page about the need to use the template wizard for the database.
> 
> The download issues were related to the server. This should be resolved as I have moved the site to a different server. I would also recommend users consider Mozilla Firefox instead of Internet Explorer.



I have noted your comments about Template Wizard, but would it not be simpler if the user could just click a button to update the Database?

It is quite simple to create a macro to do that but since you appear to be happy with using Template Wizard I will not pursue it further.

Re the Scorecard, it could be simplified a bit by clearing the formulas from columns J-K-M-N-O-R-S-U-V-W, and then changing your formula in P12, which is presently =IF(L12<1,"",IF((2+O12+N12)>-1,(2+O12+N12),0)), to :-

=IF(L12<1,"",IF((2+$E12-L12+IF(L$8-$F12<0,0,IF(L$8-$F12<18,1,IF(L$8-$F12<36,2,3))))>-1,(2+$E12-L12+IF(L$8-$F12<0,0,IF(L$8-$F12<18,1,IF(L$8-$F12<36,2,3)))),0))

and then copying this to P13:P20 and P24:P32

Alternatively, if you use the Custom Function in the link I posted earlier, instead of the above formula, you could use :-

=StablefordPoints(T$8,T12,$F12,$E12)

Or even better (in my opinion), all formulas on the Scorecard could be eliminated by putting the StablefordPoints function in a normal module and putting this in the sheet module :-


```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
Dim r%
If Not Intersect(Target, [L12:L20,L24:L32,T12:T20,T24:T32]) Is Nothing Then
    Application.EnableEvents = False
    If Selection.Cells.Count > 1 Then
        Application.Undo
        MsgBox "Input the score for one hole at a time."
        Application.EnableEvents = True
        Exit Sub
    End If
    r = Target.Row
    Target(1, 5) = StablefordPoints(Cells(8, Target.Column), Target, Cells(r, 6), Cells(r, 5))
    Application.EnableEvents = True
End If
End Sub
```


One other small point, your Clear_Scorecard code could be changed to :-

[L12:L20,L24:L32,T12:T20,T24:T32].ClearContents

Or if you decide to eliminate formulas from the Scorecard and use VBA only, it would need to be :-

Application.EnableEvents=False
[L12:L20,L24:L32,T12:T20,T24:T32,P12:P20,P24:P32,X12:X20,X24:X32].ClearContents
Application.EnableEvents=True


----------



## adaytay (Nov 10, 2004)

juniper622 said:
			
		

> As for the wider use of the Template Wizard it is common in the corporate environment



Just an aside, I'm wondering on what grounds you are basing this assumption.  Do you have stats?  Because none of the machines within my organisation have the template wizard installed on them because it does not form part of the "standard" build; this is additionally the case for numerous other companies that I know of.

Just my $0.02,

Ad


----------

